
Checking phones in lectures can cost students half a grade in exams - DanielBMarkham
https://phys.org/news/2018-07-students-grade-exams.html
======
anoncoward111
If I'm checking my phone briefly in a lecture or something, it's no big deal.

If I'm constantly browsing my phone in a meeting or lecture or etc, it's
because I've given up on getting any value of it and greatly wish this whole
thing would be over already.

